#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Seminar topic for electrical engineering

## Vaibhav singh gaur

Please give me power point presentation about direct drive rotor motor ,mems-a pollution free option for power generation,e-bomb,electromagnetic brakes,magnet less motor,





  Similar Threads: Looking for project .....needed a topic related to electrical engineering Li Fi seminar Topic basic electrical and dc machine topic emf and torque generation Seminar topic seminar topic

----------

